# Bolink/DragMaster Drag Bodies



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope its ok if I post a link here, I didn't know if the Drag Thread had a product support page.

We will be updating the web page a bunch over the next month (this is my first time trying to design a web page so it is a little hacky, I am trying to learn :freak: ), there isn't much there yet but just wanted to get the word out that the bodies will be out soon. It looks like we will be ready to ship the Funny Cars, Pro Mods and the Narrow Pro Stocks by the end of Feb and then the rest by the middle of March. If there is anything that someone needs bad just shot me an email and I will bump it up on the to do list. If there are any Hobby Shops that would like to stock the Bodies just email me for a price list, we will have a different web site for Dealers. I think that sums it up, I am going through all the Drag parts I have to see what all I need to make the Kits again, more on that soon.

www.bigdaddyshobbies.com

SR @ Big Daddy's


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We are now taking pre-orders on our web store http://shop.bigdaddyshobbies.com ... I dropped the molds off to RJ yesterday and it looks like we will be ready to ship by the end of next week!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Bodies are in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

I have started to add Drag and other parts to the web store


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Steve, glad to have you back!! I have used your bodys for years. I need some now if you can give me a quote. Just eMail me. THANKS KEVIN at [email protected]


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd still love to find one (or 10) of the 2221 ranger bodies if you have any. 
Brian


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi are you going to make the s10 drag trucks bodys agin P.S i hope so


----------



## schrader13 (Jan 13, 2011)

ANY 66 NOVE IF SO HIT ME AT [email protected]


----------

